
Show HN: Affiliate link management made easy - funkyboy
http://www.affiliator.io
======
funkyboy
Just released a companion Chrome extension to affiliator.io. 5 new spots are
available for beta testers. Sign up here:
[http://www.affiliator.io/signup.html](http://www.affiliator.io/signup.html)

------
andyh2
Very cool. How will this compare to VigLink and SkimLinks?

